# WoC vs Doomwheel



## jigplums (Dec 15, 2006)

what would be the best way to tackle doomwheels with a Warriors of chaos army? A charge from knights/a beefy character would seem one of the best ways but as it has a potentially high movement and its lightning is idea for zapping these it would seem a tad...oppermistic?

thoughts


----------



## Critta (Aug 6, 2008)

Not actually read the new skaven army book yet, so these are more rough suggestions than anything else.

I'm thinking that a shaggoth/unit of dragon ogres with great weapons might do the trick though - high toughness on the shaggoth, high strength for both, plus immunity to lightning (if it counts with the doomwheel lightning - I would assume it does) would seem to make them ideal for taking it down.


----------



## jigplums (Dec 15, 2006)

very good call. I think i now have to consider a unit of dragonogres as a must take choice


----------



## Captain Stillios (Mar 8, 2009)

Archaon....you win


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

The Disc mounted Tzeentch Hero w Golden Eye is a standard solution to all kinds of trouble the WoC book has, and should work dandy here too. 4 S7 A should make the Hamsterwheel into splinters again


----------



## NagashKhemmler (Apr 28, 2009)

Dragon .


----------

